

All the ways America has chosen to execute people since 1776 - alexcasalboni
http://qz.com/346332/all-the-ways-america-has-chosen-to-execute-people-since-1776/

======
scrumper
Grim stuff and morbidly interesting, though the article was a little light on
exposition.

Things I noticed: one lethal injection around 1820; an 'other' in the 1950's
(what was that?), a peak in the state's blood thirst in the 1930's, and a
moratorium in the '70s I didn't know about.

~~~
bobowzki
Would also be interested to know more about the one in 1820 and 1950. There's
nothing on the lethal injection wikipedia page.

